# Ruger P95



## gunz1903 (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking for a p95 any suggestion .is it a good gun overall.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a P95. The grip is a bit big for my hand and the grip surface doesn't have he best texture; it can be slippery. This gun is a bit large for concealed carry. I don't like the fact that the slide-mounted safety operates in reverse (safe is down) from my other pistols. It is boxy compared to current designs. But it is almost bulletproof, shoots every ammo I've tried, and mine has been 100% reliable. It's my first pistol and it is still a lot of gun for the money. You will be well served by first understanding your needs/wants/purpose before buying.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I was gong to comment, but I think Scott9mm covered everything I was going to say, and more.

How about "Yeah, what he said!"


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a Gen 4 Glock 19, and I still carry my P95 with me in the truck everyday. The Glock is a fine handgun and shoots great but the Ruger has been with me a long time and hard to put it down.

Joe


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

first handgun I bought. Still my favorite to shoot at the range. As mentioned, just a little large for concealed carry, but I'll never part with mine. Most comfortable to shoot also because it's heavy and solid, absorbs a lot of the recoil.


----------



## Hersheyboy (Jul 18, 2015)

It is my go to gun, love the feel and it has never failed me.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mass Ayoob loves it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned 2 of them over the years - got them for cheap car guns. Was like $300 or so both times, with a stainless slide. They are reliable. The trigger was better on the first one than the second one. But, they will work 100% of the time.

The Mecgar mags work better than the factory mags, IMHO... The factory mags have thin walls and bulge a bit when loaded,


----------

